# To purchase or not to purchase, a question for the group



## dygger60 (Jan 26, 2014)

*   I have a question for the group, and if not mistaken it has been asked before.  Since there seems to be a lot of new collectors getting in the hobby, I though it would be interesting to bring it up again.* *   Knowing the rarity of some jars, and the way the market is for them, would you buy a damaged rare jar for your collection?* *    As for me, the answer would be yes.  I have gotten two great little pint jars the past couple months that if not damaged would have been WELL out of my reach without question.    I personally can deal with imperfections to a jar to be able to have it my shelf until I can (by some miracle) get a better specimen when I hit the lottery. * *     One was a #2183 square shoulder MILLVILLE pint with a chip out of the sealing channel and the other was **     a recent purchase, that lip repaired #474  F. & J. BODINE PHILADa  aqua pint that ended on eBay last night.  * *     David aka   dygger60 *


----------



## zecritr (Jan 26, 2014)

YEP FOR ME EASY ANSWER LOLGOES THE SAME FOR ANYTHING I COLLECT,TILL I CAN GET A BETTER SPECIMEN MY SHELF NEEDS SOMETHING AND WHO KNOWS A BETTER SPECIMEN MAY NOT BE OUT THERE FOR ME TO FIND,SO I WILL ENJOY WHAT I CAN WITH WHAT I CAN,WHEN I CAN.


----------



## MNJars (Jan 26, 2014)

You got that Bodine?  I was watching that one but was out driving when it was ending so I missed it! Lately I've been saying no to damage, but if it was a really special jar I would buy it if the price was right.  Almost all of the jars that I have in my collection that are damaged seem to get relegated to the closet instead of the display cabinet.  I usually consider "damage" to be serious lip chips, or cracks.  I don't get too worked up about open bubbles.  Pot stones to me are only damage if they have cracks radiating from them.  Everyone is different though.  Cracks are by far the worst and could affect value by 90% depending on the size and location of the crack.


----------



## dygger60 (Jan 26, 2014)

*    I agree 100%.   Far a scarce or rare jar, I would accept a damaged specimen.**    David *


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jan 27, 2014)

My favorite broken jar....  I bought this 10 oz. Haines' Improved jar several years ago.  Ok, so it's damaged (repaired hole in lower left of photo).  Don't think I've ever seen another one offered - and if it were, I probably couldn't afford it.  Am I happy with it?  You Bet!  -Tammy


----------



## rallcollector (Jan 28, 2014)

_Pot stones to me are only damage if they have cracks radiating from them._I agree.  I picked up a pint sized Eagle with correct closure at a "bottle" {ever notice how 'bottle' collectors look down on fruit jars--"oh, it's just a mason jar"} show for $35, only because the seller made a federal case out of a tiny pot stone.  It didn't have any spider legs walking away from it and the stone doesn't bother me one bit.  To each his own I guess. Now that Haine's 10 ounce...that is the coolest thing I have ever seen!  Is the bottom incredibly flat??


----------



## FitSandTic (Jan 28, 2014)

Sometimes damaged items are going to be your only chance at owning some molds. I think it is always wise to buy the best you can but sometimes the rarity will out weigh the damage.


----------



## ScottBSA (Feb 3, 2014)

On the damaged question, how badly do I want it.  I have turned down some really scratched items that were in my price range and some bought some damaged bottles because, for me, the price is right.  Right now, in my collection is a 1915 Coca-Cola from Kansas City minus the top two inches.  I have never seen another one, and I look every time I am out.  Rarity reflects the wallet. Scott


----------



## rallcollector (Feb 8, 2014)

I went to the Manville NJ show last weekend, and when I saw these 3 jars for sale I immediately thought of this post.  They were priced right, so the decision to buy was a no brainer.  Fridley & Cornman’s pint and what looks to be a qt, and a pint Wm Haller.  I know the damage cannot be undone, but even in this state they are still cool to admire.  I don’t have any jars in my garage, but in my opinion, these are 3 perfect candidates.


----------



## dygger60 (Feb 16, 2014)

*   Rall those are ALL nice jars....esp that Wm Haller pt..one could make a very nice collection of those rare jars....good pick up...* *   We are in winters lock here...but spring is not too far away.   I am using this "down time" to get moved into our new  place we just bought.   But I will be out and about in the spring.* *    I am gonna post a few pics of that pint I picked up a couple weeks ago.* *    Again, cool jars!*


----------



## dygger60 (Mar 8, 2014)

Here is probably my favorite one, this was on eBay a month or so back, and I put in the minimum bid the seller was asking to start, it is the #474 in RB with correct lid.  This is a pint I would never be able to own if not for the bit of damage.   I was not disappointed at all once received, the repair was a professional job for sure, and you can not even feel where the repair was done,  only thing is the repair was with clear glass, but it is a sure beauty.


----------



## dygger60 (Mar 8, 2014)

Here is the square shouldered pint...tough jar to get.....still looking for the domed lid and clamp, I am afraid the clamp will cost some...but again, a scarce jar with slight damage....bit still a looker.     David


----------



## MNJars (Mar 8, 2014)

Those are great looking jars, even with the damage.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 2find4me (Mar 8, 2014)

The Haines Jar is Killer!!!


----------

